# Mals



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think it may have been Woody or Mike that onced asked me why I didn't have a mal since my love of crazy, terrier type attitudes. 
Guess what I did today?      
My TD called and said he had just rescued a litter of 12 week old Mals. He said their background is from the Netherlands (not sure of the breeding yet) and they are UKC registered. The breeder had spent a lot of research and money on the parents but between a early (sire is less then a year) breeding and a divorce, his dreams falling apart. 
He and I have been talking about training detection dogs for over a years now. Guess it's gonna happen cause I've now got a Mal pup. 
He's not a sport crazy kinda dog but has really nice drives for a toy and wants to bite anything waived in front of him. 
I've been blessed with the wife I have cause all she did when I walked in the house with a new pup was laugh and shake her head. [-o<


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I think it may have been Woody or Mike that onced asked me why I didn't have a mal since my love of crazy, terrier type attitudes.
> Guess what I did today?
> My TD called and said he had just rescued a litter of 12 week old Mals. He said their background is from the Netherlands (not sure of the breeding yet) and they are UKC registered. The breeder had spent a lot of research and money on the parents but between a early (sire is less then a year) breeding and a divorce, his dreams falling apart.
> He and I have been talking about training detection dogs for over a years now. Guess it's gonna happen cause I've now got a Mal pup.
> ...


WOW! WONDERFUL!

What is his name? Pictures yet?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ahhh yes, the GSD on acid. The malinut, maligater, malanoid of dogs. Good luck with him. I'm not a big fan of the Mal, although I have several. One does have to recognize their work ethic.

DFrost


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

you´ve the greatest wife ever :lol: 8) 

But maybe Carmen, Inge, Hilary or I can help you with the pedigree of the parents?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

QUOTE DAVID:"_I'm not a big fan of the Mal, although I have several. One does have to recognize their work ethic. "_

(And a big hush falls over the crowd....)

Really?  

Our SP here in CT won't even use them. (Can't say that I blame them after they saw Riot...ha!). They give various reasons for not using them - handler aggression issues being their biggest.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No name yet. This just all took place in the last 3-4 hours. 
He doesn't seem to be off the wall as many are. Then again, he's been taken from his litter, tossed in a crate in a pickup and landed in my house, all within a few hours. I took him out in the yard and he refused to go down the open back deck steps (8) for a min or two but got over those really fast. He also went crazy chasing the hose when I went to water the shade garden. 
He also doesn't have a face that looks like a possum that so many Mals do. :lol: 
Selena, when I get the info I'll be definately looking for info from you. :wink: 
I have a week or so to make up my mind about keeping him.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

You given up on that Presa already?!?!?!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Woody, as you saw Saturday, a few of the Presa pups have the ability to really focus on a handler. Athena isn't at the top of that group. I've been discussing this with her breeder the last few weeks. This new pup just may be the right time to make the change. These are all things agreed to at the start of the Presa training. I'll discuss this with the breeder and the TD within the next week.
The breeder has a male that she tried to work last year. Started off nicely but eventually the lack of pack drive, bonding, whatever you want to call it, came forth. The smallest pups (8wks) you saw Sat have that something we haven't seen in the others.
This is the one down side of motivational training. You have to have something the dog really wants. At 4 months, Athena's independent nature is really starting to surface. 
As a low prey, highly defensive breed, selecting a Presa for this type of training is quite an ordeal.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

First off let me congratulate you....

on your wife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done! You must be doing something right...which motivational training techniques are you using? :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Secondly, you must have a Mal with a full Mal personality to FULLY ENJOY THE EXPERIENCE :? :? I hope you have one!

And third, many years ago I trained a friend's three Presas, and subsequently his Presa / Am Bulldog mix, and all responded well...started with food while puppies, and quickly moving on to just praise. No handler FOCUS, but certainly good handler awareness. I think molosser type dogs do better if you REALLY WORK on the bond, without being a puss about it. You must demand their potential, but being careful, because they develop late.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where is my free Mal, Dammit!!! :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> First off let me congratulate you....
> 
> on your wife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Andres, some techniques are just a little hard to describe here, but I will be very happily married 39yrs in September so some of them must be working, :wink: :wink: :wink:     
The maturing late is an understatement! This is my first expierience with one of the molossers. I'm sure hoping I can figure a way to make this work. The biggest problem for me is a small yard and limited dog space. 
I can only use good motivational technique just so far with my wonderful wife. I'm gittin old ya know! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:You given up on that Presa already?!?!?!


THANK GOD.

Bob is.....old......people that are.........old, don't have time to waste on myth and BS.

About time you came to your senses.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Thanks for that bit of wisdom Jeff! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

> Where is my free Mal, Dammit!!! :lol:


Yeah, that's what I wanna know too! :lol: Welcome to the club, Bob! 8) Not that I really need to deal with another Maligator at the moment...Zoso's just starting to calm down a teeny tiny little bit. Let me enjoy it for a little while...with all the peer pressure in our club trying to get my fiance to get his own dog to train so he can get that perspective as a helper, I'm not sure how long we'll last. Future hubby wants a Great Dane though. Any chance of any sport trained Danes out there? :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell said:


> ..... Any chance of any sport trained Danes out there? :wink:


Well, you won't believe this, but I was just reading about 
ScooterDogs, and a trainer whose Great Dane helps her
with her pulling clinic.

I swear.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is not a sport. Have you lost your mind????


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren Bell said:


> > Where is my free Mal, Dammit!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I wanna know too! :lol: Welcome to the club, Bob! 8) Not that I really need to deal with another Maligator at the moment...Zoso's just starting to calm down a teeny tiny little bit. Let me enjoy it for a little while...with all the peer pressure in our club trying to get my fiance to get his own dog to train so he can get that perspective as a helper, I'm not sure how long we'll last. Future hubby wants a Great Dane though. Any chance of any sport trained Danes out there? :wink:


Scooby Do seems to have it all together. You could hope for a movie career.   :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That is not a sport. Have you lost your mind????


What is it? I refuse to believe that it's a serious job. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

<<< Scooby Do seems to have it all together. You could hope 
for a movie career. >>>>

OMG, he IS a Great Dane, isn't he?!

I love the way he says "Ruh-Roh."


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Jeff Oehlsen said:
> 
> 
> > That is not a sport. Have you lost your mind????
> ...


Isn't it a Scandinavian RingSport? That's what
it said.

I swear.


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Are we giving away free mals now? I'll take 2 please :mrgreen: 

Congrats on the new puppy Bob, he sounds fun. Hopefully you will post some pics. :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Dog scootering is serious business in other countries like Australia, especially for those that lack much snow! You should give it a whirl, Jeff.  I run Zoso on a scooter occasionally, but he runs along side, not out in front, so I get more exercise that way. 

On a related note, I had a little discussion with some folks on sleddogcentral.com about having an awesome utility dog being part Malinois and part working lines Siberian husky. Crazy drive, can run 50+ miles a day, would be a great lead dog as far as obedience goes, and if you tapped into the Mali side of things for protectiveness and the prey drive of both, would be a neat sport dog. GSD/husky crosses are fairly common as lead dogs, so I don't see a reason why you couldn't use a Mali cross instead as they are smaller (competitive mushers don't using dogs much over 60 lbs or so) with typically better hips.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Mal X's as sled dogs. PuhlEEEEEESE. Wait till dumbazz.com figures out that Mals are a little self centered. Hope it's not when it counts. I can't see that being a good deal for anyone. Mixing up a nice bowl of crap to spoon out to the public. MMMMMMMMM.

Quote:and if you tapped into the Mali side of things for protectiveness and the prey drive of both, would be a neat sport dog.

Tapping. Yeah thats a term used in breeding, I heard it just the other day, about the same time that a dog and a scooter was a sport. I think that was right before I went down with heat stroke, cause a normal brain wouldn't think like that. :roll: Maybe we add weight pulling, as long as we are going to call crap a sport. Oooooooooo he's pulling. :roll: 

How about we leave the Mal out of crappy northern breed X's. Like there aren't enough northern breeds getting the axe in shelters.

Have I mentioned Northern breeds are crap and shouldn't be mixed with Mals yet? Good God, we can't breed the breeds we have worth a crap, so we start mixing?????? Maybe they should breed huskys and pitbulls. Let those people get together.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The true Iditirod type husky is no more a pure breed then a good working Mal or Dutchie. They breed worker to worker and if something else is tossed in, so be it.
Maybe a little one dimemnsional for most of us but fantastic dogs non the less.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Actually, during this discussion, someone in the know mentioned that he went to a European race a few years ago and two of the three top finishing teams had Malinois crosses as their lead dogs. Not that many serious competitive mushers run just pure bred Siberians anymore. It's a lot of Alaskan huskies they've made from sighthound crosses like salukis or with some of the sporting breeds. The German short and wire haired pointers are very much sought after for this. An Alaskan husky isn't really even called an Alaskan husky until it has proven itself on the trails. Maybe some other dog sports could take a page from their book, who knows?

Just cause your dogs don't do it doesn't make it not a sport.  As far as weight pulling goes, what sport would you prefer some of the bully breeds to do, pit fighting?  I have a husky/Rott mix myself. He acts pretty similar to an Akita actually. Too bad he looks like his hips are going bad or he'd be an excellent weight puller.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Congratulations Bob! It's about time......

I think your wife is probably the one with good technique, she just lets you think you're the one that's got it.     I 've been married almost as long as you and about to catch up with you in age. I'm just gonna hold it at 50 til I turn 60! 

Hope your new guy works out just right for you! Just double up on all your meds and you'll be alright!!!!!

Best regards,
Debbie


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Debbie! I'm honored that I'm your first post. 
Welcome to a great place! :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Hey Debbie! I'm honored that I'm your first post.
> Welcome to a great place! :wink:


Hey, Debbie! Glad you're here!!


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Hey Debbie! I'm honored that I'm your first post.
> Welcome to a great place! :wink:


Why Bob, don't make me blush!!!!!

Thanks Bob and Connie, great forum! One drawback......I'm gonna have to spend hours on the computer catching up.

Regards,
Debbie


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie High said:


> Bob Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Debbie! I'm honored that I'm your first post.
> ...


Well, we DO have a lot of good threads for a three-month-old
board. 8) 

Can you guys believe?? Closing in on 10,000 posts!!!!


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> you´ve the greatest wife ever :lol: 8)
> 
> But maybe Carmen, Inge, Hilary or I can help you with the pedigree of the parents?


yeah Bob just scream if ya want some help..............congrats on the new pup and of course your wife :lol:


----------



## Carol Silrum (May 9, 2006)

Hey Bob! Congrats on the new dog! Our Vet's assistant has Mals -- her male does the breed ring, agility and herding! I'd say he must have a lot of focus. She and her husband live and breath their two Mals. One or both of them are in a book about the breed. Will PM you when I get the name of it. 

Good luck! 

Carol


----------

